
The Perfect Programming Interview Problem - edorado93
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-perfect-programming-interview-problem-8431cdeab2a7
======
lsiunsuex
I've only had to endure 1 live, whiteboard, coding problem and I failed,
miserably (and didn't get the job)

In other words - I suck at them.

What I do excel at is building websites. Currently working on a website for
agents to sell insurance in Angular 6 with a C# .net core backend. I've worked
on websites as small as restaurant websites to company defining websites where
they live and breath based on the success of their site (one in particular, I
did by myself, over the span of a year and it's quite massive in it's
functionality)

Possibly rhetorical then (and a serious question) - why is a developer who can
pass a challenge like this better then me / worth more then me? So... I can't
accomplish that challenge with 4 people watching me on a whiteboard. I do ship
code though, hit 99/100 deadlines given to me and my code is well thought out,
readable, works, and is on budget.

Maybe these are just different jobs then I'm used to - I do tend to gravitate
towards agency style work - and don't get me wrong, I make a good buck - but
I've given up on trying to obtain the fancy jobs at google or apple or etc...
and am (content?) taking my get it done jobs.

Any resources available to help teach to think in the way of these challenges
?

